# Uber XL or just X?



## olijobo (Apr 28, 2017)

I own 2 cars. One is a toyota van one is a Camry. Gas mileage isn't to much different. I'm selling one. I am going to start driving uber, is doing XL worth it?

I don't really care what car I keep, but if xl isn't worth it I'll just do X with Camry. How many rides a day are people doing on XL?
I know uber can send vans out for just x rides. 
Actually I could do x and select? I'm buying a es Lexus that would qualify for that. 

So the question is, do uber xl and x with van or uber x and select with Lexus. Gas mileage is about the same on all of them. What will make the most money? 
Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

olijobo said:


> I own 2 cars. One is a toyota van one is a Camry. Gas mileage isn't to much different. I'm selling one. I am going to start driving uber, is doing XL worth it?
> 
> I don't really care what car I keep, but if xl isn't worth it I'll just do X with Camry. How many rides a day are people doing on XL?
> I know uber can send vans out for just x rides.
> ...


It really depends on the market and how saturated the platform is. There is probably a decent demand for select and XL in Vegas. Probably more XL but if there is an XL or Select on every corner because it is so popular you may get nothing. Here in Phoenix I usually average about 10 Select trips on a really good day and maybe 4 on an average day. Things are spread out here though so 4 trips usually nets me about $100. If Vegas is a bunch of short trips around the strip, I'm not sure how profitable any trip would be.


----------



## olijobo (Apr 28, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> It really depends on the market and how saturated the platform is. There is probably a decent demand for select and XL in Vegas. Probably more XL but if there is an XL or Select on every corner because it is so popular you may get nothing. Here in Phoenix I usually average about 10 Select trips on a really good day and maybe 4 on an average day. Things are spread out here though so 4 trips usually nets me about $100. If Vegas is a bunch of short trips around the strip, I'm not sure how profitable any trip would be.


I get what you are saying. I don't see a lot of xl vehicles on the strip, but maybe there are. My guess is in a Lexus I'll be doing cheap x rides all night, maybe the same in my van, but seems like there might be more of a demand for xl than select, even if hat demand is not huge.

I do live in a resort district that is very far from the strip and taxis don't come out this way much. So might get some business that way, thanks.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

olijobo said:


> I get what you are saying. I don't see a lot of xl vehicles on the strip, but maybe there are. My guess is in a Lexus I'll be doing cheap x rides all night, maybe the same in my van, but seems like there might be more of a demand for xl than select, even if hat demand is not huge.
> 
> I do live in a resort district that is very far from the strip and taxis don't come out this way much. So might get some business that way, thanks.


Turn on your Pax app. Then you can scroll though the different vehicles to see how many ants there are out there for any given platform. For my select car I was able to get Uber to give me an additional account for Select Only. I've heard a lot of XL drivers have gotten a separate account too.


----------



## olijobo (Apr 28, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Turn on your Pax app. Then you can scroll though the different vehicles to see how many ants there are out there for any given platform. For my select car I was able to get Uber to give me an additional account for Select Only. I've heard a lot of XL drivers have gotten a separate account too.


Great idea, I'll do that.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

If gas mileage is the same - then I can't think of a reason why not to keep the XL vehicle? You'll get pings for X and XL, instead of just X - and XL pays more. What am I missing?

As far as the Lexus goes - I'd personally think twice about doing Uber in my brand new Lexus... but as other posters said, check to see what the supply in the market looks like - you don't want one or two, but also don't want 50.

It's all supply and demand - what do the riders ask for - what are drivers providing?


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

If it was me I'd keep both and use the van strictly for X AND XL unless you're really part time 

Having your one and only car be used heavily for uber sux


----------



## olijobo (Apr 28, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> If gas mileage is the same - then I can't think of a reason why not to keep the XL vehicle? You'll get pings for X and XL, instead of just X - and XL pays more. What am I missing?
> 
> As far as the Lexus goes - I'd personally think twice about doing Uber in my brand new Lexus... but as other posters said, check to see what the supply in the market looks like - you don't want one or two, but also don't want 50.
> 
> It's all supply and demand - what do the riders ask for - what are drivers providing?


Of the 2 cars I'll keep one and it will be the wife's car, I won't uber with that one and I'll keep one other.

The Lexus IS a used es, not to exspensive. I really don't care what I drive. So I guess the question is the van 7 passenger worth keeping or is getting a smaller car better on gas the way to go? Or is having a select better? How many XL rides will I get?

I really don't care what I drive I'll drive a civic around. Gas in the van is about 20 miles per gallon a civic is about 27. Will the more exspensive xl rides make up for the lower gas mileage? Or is select better or just a lot of rides in a car like a civic better.

A lot of questions no one can probably answer. I just want to make sure I keep the one that will make the most $.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If you use the minivan, you should be able to get two vehicle profiles -- one for X and XL, the other for XL only. There may well be times and places where you want to do XL only.

Also, with an XL vehicle, you should also be able to opt out of Pool.

I would try driving with the minivan for a while before you make a decision. I'd think that in LV you'd have decent demand for XL. A lot of Miami drivers drive XL only 100% of the time.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd say since you already own an XL and an x vehicle get them approved for Uber and test them both out


----------

